# Ambulcamper



## Chrissy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey hey - look what we brought home this weekend  

Missing or Broken;  cracked beyond repair windscreen - engine not fitted - no prop shaft - nearside wing mirror missing - inside gubbins mostly gone and four perfectly cracked tyres.

Added extras, allegedly working digital aireal, lots of green moss, masses of spiders webs, two (one red and one blue) NYLON  sleeping bags - complete with rips and a load of ex caravan cupboard fronts

  NICE







Windscreen from the good side 






Side view from the good side






The green side






OMG what have we gone and done 

Any one know where we can source a new windscreen as a start??? Only two careful owners from new since 1988 

Fanks

Chrissy


----------



## romafree (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck!!  
Seriously, if you can do most of the work yourself then we'll look forward to seeing you on the road......!!


----------



## ladytramp (Jun 9, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Good luck girl - you've got your work cut out for you I'm sure you'll have lots of fun and laughter doing it


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 9, 2010)

What I love is the "nearside wing mirror missing" as if this is a major thing.

Sort of thing that I would of brought home a few years back-my drive looked like a 2CV grave yard for a few years, one neighbour hated me for it. It's my drive and I'll park on it what I like!

Best of luck to you-I bet it will be the bees knees when you are finished, and so much better as you did it yourself.


----------



## Chrissy (Jun 9, 2010)

*Green gone*

Just been out, inbetween rain showers  used some mold and mildew remover spray and the little area I tried was clean in a couple of minutes - a good couple of hours and the outside could look like new(ish)  

BTW the shell is made from fibreglass

Fanks for looking

Chrissy


----------



## deputydawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Hot diggity dawg Chrissy, you've got yer work cut out there chir.


----------



## al n sal (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Chrissy

great looking van, they have so much character, there should be loads of useful wire and gubbins in the back there for you to re-use, the rear will also be mostly insulated too. should save quite  a bit there.

they always look ouch loads of work to do, but once you get started you'll love it.

the body type is the same as our last self build, ours was called Murtle. and she was very comfortable. joining a selfbuild club may be helpful too, for inspiration and as we found loads for people same as on this great site, ready and willing to help.

good luck, I wook forward to watching her progress.

al


----------



## Admin (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck Chrissy we have an ambulance with the insides of a caravan.

We have had some great times in it!

This photo was taken on a expedition to Cork in Ireland. Not real a stealth camper 






The back is full of junk in this photo but you can get the idea.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the old Bedfords. Helsid on the self build site may be able to offer some advice he has the same ambulance.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 10, 2010)

hi bit of help if i can give it, adrian baily in leeds for spares ,if the local motorist discount cannot help but most brake and suspension bits are available over the counter .the windscreen is another thing  try typing in bedford cf into google and you will come up with the bedford cf sites ebay is good for bits and bobs but sometimes they seem to think parts for these oldies are scarce so try to up the prices . ah good luck it seems the screen is standard cf on a second look at the piccys not hard to come by. so all in all apart from a bit of elbow grease looks like you got a goody welcome to the beddy band ps good idea to look into a cheap second hand caravan as you will find most of what you need to convert the beddy works out cheaper in the long run


----------



## deputydawg (Jun 10, 2010)

*Amble camper*

Hey Chrissy, I was wilding near Amble a few days ago, we could start up an AMBLE-AMBULCAMPER . com thingy.

   p.s. Did it come with stomach pump and Oxygen.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 10, 2010)

deputydawg said:


> Hey Chrissy, I was wilding near Amble a few days ago, we could start up an AMBLE-AMBULCAMPER . com thingy.
> 
> p.s. Did it come with stomach pump and Oxygen.



dont need the oxy but has it got the entinox by any chance its great for pain releif   just had o quick look at ebay quite a few cf bits also a screen might be worth a look


----------



## winchman (Jun 10, 2010)

I assume you know about this site?
CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF
Its the best £8 you can spend if you have a Bedford CF


----------



## Chrissy (Jun 11, 2010)

*What back doors ? ? ?*



Phil said:


> Good luck Chrissy we have an ambulance with the insides of a caravan.
> 
> We have had some great times in it!




Also forgot to mention that the guy who had it before has done away with the back doors and made an aluminium back with a window in .  The only entrance now is through the side door and the passenger seat flips forwards


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 11, 2010)

winchman said:


> I assume you know about this site?
> CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF
> Its the best £8 you can spend if you have a Bedford CF



yea its a mine of info ,only trouble is registring .i tried a few times but dident seem to manage( mabey they have heard of me  ) so i just check it out every now and again as a guest


----------



## Chrissy (Jun 11, 2010)

*Thanks*



winchman said:


> I assume you know about this site?
> CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome site - A small area of the web dedicated to the Bedford CF
> Its the best £8 you can spend if you have a Bedford CF




Thanx - another member PM'd me with this site and I have already put a wanted advert on there 

Chrissy


----------



## winchman (Jun 19, 2010)

mandrake said:


> yea its a mine of info ,only trouble is registring .i tried a few times but dident seem to manage( mabey they have heard of me  ) so i just check it out every now and again as a guest


Try again the forums been updated you shouldnt have any problems now, let me know if you will do and I will Email the appropiate person who deals with membership, some of the good bits are locked to members only, its worth the £8 as you can prove to your insurannce that you belong to a cluband get a discount


----------



## winchman (Jun 19, 2010)

Chrissy said:


> Thanx - another member PM'd me with this site and I have already put a wanted advert on there
> 
> Chrissy


I think it was me who Emailed you about the paint ball site?
He still hasnt replied, did you try Adrien Baily in Leeds?


----------



## winchman (Jun 19, 2010)

Membership just click here
CF-UK The Bedford CF van and motorhome web site - How to join


----------

